
Show HN: jumpino.com – chat rooms that die - dvt
http://www.jumpino.com/
======
overcast
Interesting! What's the lifecycle?

~~~
dvt
Once it's made, a chat room starts out with 2HP, and it loses 1 every 15
minutes. If people talk, it stays at the same HP, and if people talk a lot it
gains 1 HP (to a maximum of 4).

~~~
overcast
How will you handle bots that just keep channels open yapping about nothing?

~~~
dvt
This is a bit more in-depth, but talking isn't enough :) There has to be an
entropy difference between messages (e.g. delta of the Levenshtein Distance
has to be > than some constant) and users posting (same user posting over and
over doesn't count) or the channel will still lose HP.

------
chaseconbolt
Wow...

------
w3clan
this looks cool, but design needs attention.

------
dharness
theres nobody in any of these

~~~
dvt
I just made it over the weekend as a fun project!

